# I think she is holding them hostage.....



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

She is on day 148.... I am loosing my mind. Every night we go through the same thing. Pawing at the ground yawning, stretching, yelling at the top of her lungs till I come check on her then she will bed down till I go back in the house then she starts yelling again.. Being super picky about eating at night. Then by morning acts like she has not eaten in a month. Ligaments keep coming and going. I have five more does to go. I may have to be committed to the looney bin way before then.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Pictures!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Olliehaven said:


> . I may have to be committed to the looney bin way before then.


I think you will be:lol:
It's her goal you know, to get you in there!
Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

this was her last night, after yelling for me to come sit with her... at the 3 am. I will get more pictures tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay so I took more pictures tonight. Please ignore the bad clip job she was having none of it.














Ligaments are boarder line mushy. Udder is bigger than last night.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..she most likely is experiencing early labor set up pains...getting babies in position....and sounds like she is a drama queen lol...such a sweet face, how can you resist sitting with her at 3 AM lol


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

She is a drama queen, her daughter is even worse. Lol she is the next one up for the kidding stall. And it is hard to not just sit with her all night. She normally isn't a cuddle goat but oh man she sure loves my lap lately. Lol


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

By looking at the pictures any idea how long she has yet?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She looks pretty close but I think her udder will fill out more


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

I have officially lost my mind. While getting ready for bed tonight I really hear baby goats on the monitor. I even sat and listened for a few minutes to make sure I wasn't hearing things. So I rushed to the barn expecting to see babies.... no babies, no sign of impending labor. Just a very pregnant goatie talking like a new born..... bangs head on wall.... I think Thelma is doing this to give the others a laugh and because the others are just a sassy and spoiled I am sure they have a bet going for who can drive mom the most insane. My fiancé sat in the house laughing at me the whole entire time. I forgot that he could hear me talking on the monitor. So he got to hear me pleading with Thelma to save me some of my sanity lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: This pretty much sums up everything you have described, but with just one goat!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Hahaha I know and I still have five left to kid!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word! You are making me rethink my vow to get a baby monitor this year!!!!!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

It is worth it because then you know if something is wrong. Thelma is just a stinker and figured out right away that if she yells I will come check.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank goodness I have my baby monitor, it has saved a bunch of lives!!!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So still waiting on babies. We are on day 152.... I am getting nervous something I'd wrong.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My doe went 7 days over, they keep you on the edge that's for sure


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON Babies!!!!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Still no babies. I am starting to wonder if I missed her coming back into heat and she has a later due date. The latest she would be due it March third. But she keeps showing so many sings and then going back to normal. She was very bucky tonight. Put our buck to shame with all the blubbering that was going on. She has slowed down on how much she eats again. I just don't know about this girl. The next one due, is due March 19th. And it's Thelma's daughter, ff and very large. She has started to bag up and those babies are just a kicking. Poor mama gets a super worried look on her face when they kick alot. I will try and find a good picture of her.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Miss Pearl other wise known as Miss Drama.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Pearl before being bred.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

OMG that face! Can't wait to see kids...


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So since I have decided I got Thelma's bred date wrong, she her gotten even more bucky and bagged up even more. Tonight she was kinda having some clear discharge. So I am so confused about her. But I other news everyone else got a kidding clip tonight and pictures of udders taken. First was Pearl, feel free to critique udders for me. 








Second was Chloe, I noticed she has a distorted teat on the left. Has a tiny teat with a normal sized one.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Next up was Flossie. I never noticed before that she was so lopsided








Next was Flossie's daughter Miss Ellie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Last was my favorite doe, Callie. Also Flossie's daughter. I forgot to take a picture of her udder but will get one tomorrow night.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So just an update on Thelma, still no babies. We decided we got her kidding date wrong. I have no clue when babies are coming. So frustrated.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's their main goal in life you know, to drive you crazy
Definitely seeing some udder development going on there but it has a lot left to fill.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay so maybe tonight is the night! Not eating hay, nesting, quite a bit of discharge, fast breathing, and staring off into space.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

No babies yet. Today is day 151. I feel like maybe something is wrong. How long should I wait before getting the vet involved.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

We have babies!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Little boy


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Little girl


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww, so cute!
Glad she finally had them, they are adorable!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so sweet, congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, good all is well.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the cuties. Hope you have recovered some of your sanity!!:laugh:
I love the mama but I feel she might have a bit of attitude.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh yes she does lol she was pretty mad at me when I tied, cut and dipped umbilical cords.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

adorable kids


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

:dance: super cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks! We had another birth today. Pearl gave birth to a single buckling. Big boy! All went well. Mama and baby are doing great.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on all your kids - super cute!


----------



## newflady (Mar 13, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

They're cute! They look a lot like the mom!


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks! Our newest one looks just like grandma.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow I love that coloring.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

I know! I have never seen coloring like this before! He is going to be a big boy. I wish he was registerable, I think he would have made an awesome buck.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had a little girl like that. We named her Silver Dollar.


----------

